# Ronald Murray...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Murray, the Bucks 2nd round draft pick, looks like he could be a star in this league. He has been playing great in the summer league putting up 27pts. yesterday. He doesn't seem like he can play point guard but give him a year or two and he could be a great 2guard. The Bucks could use him as trade bate or keep him which would make Allen or Redd expendable.


----------



## Baron (Jul 15, 2002)

Murray will probably end up being a point. They just have more point guards on their summer roster than they know what to do with and not many shooting guards. Murray has stated that he can't wait to spread the ball around to our scorers. He's got point guard skills and if he can keep the defense honest with his scoring ability, it'll open more up for the rest of our scorers.


----------

